# [SOLVED] USB devices not being detected



## eneateaelei (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi. I'm new here, I apologize if this question is mislocated within the forum.

I connected my Canon PowerShot A630 to the computer at work (which runs Windows 7) but couldn't have it detected. I found out that this model is compatible with this Windows version, so I didn't find any required drivers. I even brought the installation CD and installed the software for managing the photos; I also updated that software. But still, the computer doesn't recognize the camera as such and doesn't let me do anything.
As an alternative, I downloaded the photos at home and tried to bring them to my work in a USB pen drive. But I find out that this isn't being detected either! A simple pen drive!
So I'm guessing this is a USB issue the concerns the computer itself and not the devices...? Can anyone help me, please?
Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

There are no drivers required for USB devices in Windows they are loaded by the OS automatically. Since this is a work computer you should have your IT administrator help you with this, there may be a company policy against using USB devices. You also have to be logged in as an *Administrator* user to use any USB devices. 
If you are logged in as *administrator *user, then with the drive or camera attached go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt.msc* icon in the Search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow flags? Or under* U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall* it. Unplug the USB devices and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up, plug the USB device into the _Back_ USB port of the not the front or through a Hub as these port are weaker. You should get a new hardware found. If that happens, but you don't see the drive in Explorer, go to Start/Search and type* diskmgmt.msc* right click the *diskmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the* Elevated Disk Management* window is your drive listed here? If so, you can right click the volume/partition and *Change Drive Letter or Paths* to one that is not being used.


----------



## eneateaelei (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

Hi! Thanks for your help!
While I was waiting for a reply, I installed and ran SlimDrivers. This resolved the pendrive recognition, but not the camera's.
I followed your instructions but the camera is still not listed in the Elevated Disk Management. What should I do now?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

What is the make and model # of your computer? Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers *and type in your make and model # and download the *Chipset* Driver for your computer.(USB support)


----------



## eneateaelei (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

Well, this computer was custom built and it has no brand or model #.
When I ran SlimDrivers it tried to update the driver for the Intel chipset I think and it failed, giving an error sign saying that the update is only possible for computers that carry Intel, as if it didn't. But it does, and in fact it detected it as such in the first place when looking for updates.
This is an Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 processor. When I go to device manager I find under "system devices" a driver for Intel 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL a E/S - 2770, which I have no clue about. But under "processors" I find the E4500 listed twice. I'm so clueless about these things, I'm sorry!
...What now? How do I download the chipset driver you indicated?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

Open the case of the computer and look to the motherboard for a *Make and Model# *or you can run Speccy. If you need help with this, in Speccy go up to *File/Publish Snapshot* and copy the URL and paste it in your next post. 
Once you know the *Make, Model# *of your Motherboard, go to that manufacturers *support/download drivers* type in your model # and download the *Chipset *driver for your motherboard.


----------



## eneateaelei (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

Done! Downloaded chipset (Intel® 945GC(A2) / ICH7) driver for ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5GC-MX/1333 (LGA 775). When I executed it a sign came up (which I've seen before during this whole process - maybe when updating with SlimDrivers...?) saying that a newer version is already installed (9.3.0.1020), and that I'm trying to install 9.3.0.1019. Should I continue trusting that this previous version is more reliable?
(I'm so sorry this is taking so long, I REALLY appreciate your help!)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

If you were able to use USB devices previously, then you can roll back the driver to the previous one and see if that helps. 
Go to an *Elevated Device Manager,* right click the I*ntel 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL a E/S - 2770* choose *Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver*. Or Right click it and uninstall it and install the download older driver.


----------



## eneateaelei (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

Hm... So: I couldn't roll back the driver, the option was not enabled. So I unistalled and installed the one I just downloaded. The same warning sign about the version came up and I agreed and the installation seemed to go just fine. I restarted the computer but now I have this icon down there on the right saying that the driver for the device couldn't be installed properly. When I double click on it I find that the system is looking for the drivers both for the chipset and for the printer (which is an issue I had already and that I posted separately under another thread). Nevertheless, after closing this, I go to the Elevated Device Management I find no sign on the chipset driver nor on the printer. This system seems to be a bit crazy... and it feels contagious!
The GREAT news are that... IT'S FINALLY DETECTING BOTH THE CAMERA AND THE PENDRIVE! Thank you so very much for your patient assistance


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: USB devices not being detected*

If there are no yellow flags in the Device Manager, and the USB ports are working, and the printer is working, then I would ignore the warnings in the lower right hand corner. You can update the printer driver at the printers support/download drivers page and type in your model #. 
Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

